# Canada Work Visa Question



## Redsfan (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi All 

I have a question I have a opportunity to move to Toronto with my current employers who will do a inter-company transfer. 
My question is that will my wife be able to work in Canada if I am sponsored to work there or will she need to apply in her own right ? 

She is currently a Account Manager (Sales) for a IT company with 15 years experience. 
The move will only be viable if she can find a equivalent role in Toronto. 
Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Redsfan said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a question I have a opportunity to move to Toronto with my current employers who will do a inter-company transfer.
> My question is that will my wife be able to work in Canada if I am sponsored to work there or will she need to apply in her own right ?
> ...


IMHO, with an open work permit in hand she can either manage an intra-company transfer or could try to find something better.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Redsfan (Jan 17, 2012)

Jrge said:


> IMHO, with an open work permit in hand she can either manage an intra-company transfer or could try to find something better.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


Thanks for the quick reply this really helps us make the decision to make the move.


----------

